# My First Smoked Pork Roast



## crewsk (Aug 14, 2006)

Hubby decided he wanted to try & smoke some pork the other day so I bought an 8lb butt roast. I brined it on Friday night & he smoked it on Saturday to make BBQ for lunch on Sunday. It was so good!! It had a beautiful smoke ring & was perfectly tender & juicy. I know this isn't the greatest picture in the world, but you can kinda see the smoke ring. I'm looking forward to trying it again in the near future.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

The meat looks beautiful and I'm sure it tasted wonderful, Crewsk.  I love smoked meats.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 14, 2006)

So do I Half Baked & thanks! For Thanksgiving 2 years ago hubby & I played with the smoker for the first time. We smoked 2 turkeys for our family get together. We couldn't have done it without a lot of help from here though!


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 14, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmm, I loves pork butt


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 14, 2006)

The pork looks yummy, job well done.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 14, 2006)

Crewsk; you and your DH are to be congratulated on a job well done, though the enjoyment of the meal probably is all the congrats you need .  I have only one suggestion to make.  Now that you have enjoyed the wonderful results that come with smoking, try using different woods to find your favorite flavor.

Fon instance, with turkey, I prefer maple and birch.  Wi fish, I like to combine the smoke of apple while planking on cedar.  For pork, I love apple, cherry, or other fruit woods.  For chicken, I really love mesquite. 

There are many woods that can be used for smoking, each with its own flavor.  Some are better with one type of meat, while others compliment another.  I've heard that alder is phenominal, but haven't tried it yet.  And Hickory is great with hams.

Also, experiment with the brines.  Add some arrowmatics to the brine, or inject a broth into the meat before smoking.  Flavors such as tyme, garlic, oregano, sage, onion, etc. can take you to a whole new level.

It may be just me, but I love to experiment.  Have fun.  You guys definetely have the technique down.  Good job.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Goodweed, thumper, & bj! The brine I made had garlic, onion, & something else but I don't remember what it was. I do look forward to trying other woods too.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks pretty much perfect, crewsk.  Didja make a sauce to go with it?


----------



## crewsk (Aug 14, 2006)

Mudbug, I was lazy & just bought our favorite BBQ sauce for it.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks really good.Congrats.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats on a job well done. I have smoked many Pork Butts and they all came out great. Best tasting pork I have ever had.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2006)

crewsk - your smoke ring is something to be proud of!!!!!!!

A few things I make sure I do when I cook a pork butt are cook to an internal temperature of 200° F. - this will make it pullable.  I also put apple juice in my water pan - makes a huge difference in the finished product.  I use Hickory chunks for pork butt but will have to experiment with others - I do not like mesquite for this though.  The other thing is I always make two different sauces - one is a tomato base that usually has ketchup, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, and other things - the other is a vinegar based sauce which can be as simple as white vinegar and dried chili flakes or more spruced up with white vinegar, dried chili flakes, brown sugar, a tad of ketchup, etc.  

I'll forgive you for not making your own sauce - THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks elf, Bang, & Paymaster!

Elf, I used the water that we soaked the chips in in the water pan. I could tell a big diffrence between that & the plain water we used when smoking the turkey. Thanks for forgiving for not making my own sauce, I won't let it happen again!


----------

